# Planning Christmas cards, need opinions!



## Kallan

I make my own cards every year by doing a pciture and sending it off to get pritned onto greetings cards. This year I was thinking of doing a mousey one, so a coo mouse was recruited for an hour of photos!

Question is, which one do y'all think looks best for the front of a Christmas card?


----------



## Rhasputin

That one!


----------



## WoodWitch

Hi Kallan,

I agree with Rhasputin. 
somehow the lighting looks softer and more in keeping with the theme. 
I dooooo think the addition of some green tinsel would finish the image off a treat


----------



## Rhasputin

He's got to save room to write 'Happy Holidays' or 'Merry christmas' or 'Mousey Cheesemas' . . . LOL


----------



## WoodWitch

Rhasputin said:


> He's got to save room to write 'Happy Holidays' or 'Merry christmas' or 'Mousey Cheesemas' . . . LOL


YES....in green tinsel :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin

Oh how gaudy! :roll: :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch

Rhasputin said:


> Oh how gaudy! :roll: :lol:


Yesssss, Rhasputin is right.....Red tinsel would be MUCH better


----------



## Kallan

I will be putting writing on it, and the lighting will be changed so it is the same across all images - just wondering which camera position everyone thinks works best! :lol:


----------



## moustress

Photos of un-bearable cuteness and acts of random furriness.

I agree on the choice of photo.

It needs a thought balloon about visions of something dancing in the mousies head.

Or we wish you a Bear-ie Chris-mouse and a Cheezy New Year!


----------



## NuttySian

Awwwwww! I can't decide, too cute! :love


----------



## Jack Garcia

I know mice can't really be "angry" but her face totally looks it in all those pictures! :lol:

I like all the angles but the last lends itself to a card better.


----------



## WillowDragon

The last one, definately


----------



## MouseHeaven

I LOVE the last one!


----------



## Kallan

Jack Garcia said:


> I know mice can't really be "angry" but her face totally looks it in all those pictures! :lol:
> 
> I like all the angles but the last lends itself to a card better.


Yeah - every time he climbed out he had to go back in again! Will be photoshopping the eys closed and putting to the lines, 'Twas the night before Christmas and all through the house...' etc etc.


----------



## bels10

I like pic 5 because mousie looks like it is very sleepy, trying to stay awake for santa...but just sooooo comfy!


----------



## minibears

please put one in a little gift box with a santa hat  really good idea, photos are a little dark though


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Hi,
Soo cute, I like the 5th(Last) pic, it looks like mousie is wistfully wondering what Santa will leave in his/her stocking


----------



## zany_toon

I love the last two :love1


----------



## katytwinkle

i think the last one. closer up to the mousey face!!!


----------



## Lou-Fraser

i agree i like the last one the best! :wavesanta


----------



## Kallan

Thanks for the feedback, here is what I have so far!










Just some more fritzy bits to add in!


----------



## WoodWitch

Ohhhh, that's great Kallan


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Oh, I love it!


----------



## moustress

Very nice!


----------



## shadowmouse

I love that! Very clever.


----------



## WillowDragon

Brilliant!! I want one! hehehe


----------



## shadowmouse

How did you get the mouse to do that? *scratches head*


----------



## Kallan

With a lot of patience! I have 300 photos taken over 45 minutes :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon

You should do one with some of your ivory and pew bubs in the bed! hehe


----------



## Lou-Fraser

looks amazing kallan!!! i want some !! lol


----------



## zany_toon

Looks fab :mrgreen:


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante

The last one is my favorite. These are adorable!


----------



## Mouse Girl

last picture down i think also where do you get your cards printed this is a great idea!


----------



## setterchick

Awwww Its so cute


----------



## katytwinkle

which one did you pick????


----------

